# Canadian Dillion guitars on clearance - maybe the last time?



## segue333 (Jul 21, 2013)

I see the Canadian Dillion guitars on final clearance at VSN. Could this be the end of Dillion Canada?

http://www.vsnguitars.com/brands/Dillion-Guitars-Canada.html


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i notice they don't sell roxbury guitars anymore. those were really nice for the price, and if you see one, buy it. i had one, and wish i still did. it was easily as nice as my studio pro, for less than 1/2 the price.

i also had an '04 dillion 335 (called a 533) that was a phenominal guitar. i would sell one of the kids to get another one


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

I've seen this pricing for over a year now. Nothing really new.


----------



## segue333 (Jul 21, 2013)

those are the lowest prices i saw so far, and i am following that site. The sg only was priced similar for one week last year when they were running crazy week sales. Considering our Canadian dollar current exchange rate, i would say this is the lowest ever. and it is a clearance. it means there will be no more Dillions from Canada once they sell out.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

I picked up a red DC58 from VSN and spoke a bit with the owner. If what he said is true, this will be it for Dillion. Apparently, his supplier is getting out of the business and is not disclosing who his contacts are overseas. Seems like a strange thing to do. 

In all honestly, it's not bad and doesn't feel like a cheap $250 guitar. I've been wanting an inexpensive guitar for a while now just to run scales all day until I'm blue in the face. I bought four Gibson LPJs / two SGJs from Bestbuy.ca for that reason and returned them all because of really bad fret ends. I'm a Gibson fanboy and it's embarrassing to say all their $500 - $800 Js (I paid $500/each on sale) had such poor fretwork that I had to return them. This Dillion is much better in that regard. Fit & finish seems good. I think it's perfect for what I bought it for. If not, you'll see it in the classifieds a few weeks from now.


----------

